# Schwinn roadster project



## BFGforme (May 9, 2022)

Here’s the start of my next project….schwinn roadster! Have Bfg stencils coming for it and now trying to decide what to do with the paint! Do I have it patina painted or shiny new? Thinking I have color nailed down….







Not sure about fenders yet, if I’m using them or not…probably be a rat rod for now… feel free to chime in! Much more to come…


----------



## BFGforme (May 9, 2022)

Spent about 4 1/2 hours today sanding and just about ready for the red oxide primer, few small imperfections to fill and smooth first! Have a correct locking fork coming for it now, thanks to Jeremiah @volksboy57 ! Couple pics of progress….






Serial number if someone knows what year it might be??


----------



## volksboy57 (May 9, 2022)

Hmm, it looks like some very faint serial numbers underneath. I would think this should start with a letter. I think these frames were only 36 and 37. Schwinn people will know better than me.


----------



## BFGforme (May 9, 2022)

No letter, looks hand stamped 
259667


----------



## volksboy57 (May 9, 2022)

it is a weird one for sure. Maybe a reconditioned frame from the factory?


----------



## BFGforme (May 9, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> View attachment 1623828 it is a weird one for sure. Maybe a reconditioned frame from the factory?



Kinda looks like someone tried to grind something off


----------



## cyclingday (May 10, 2022)

Good eye, @volksboy57 !
I was puzzled by that number, because it indicates pre 1935.
But they didn’t make this type in 1933/34.
That faint H stamp number down below could be the actual number.
Definitely some grinding going on to obliterate the original number.
I’d say cherry red would be a good color choice since it looks like it may have been a hot bike.


----------



## BFGforme (May 17, 2022)

Got a few more things for the build, finally got the Bfg stencils for it! Also found couple nice prewar badges for it, would like to find a oval Bfg badge for it! Also received a bunch rivet bolts for fender braces and drop stand! More to come….


----------

